# Am I That Ugly?



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Why won't my dog look at me when I scratch his chest?

He will look everywhere but directly at me. When I move so I can look him in the eyes he will change his head location so he doesn't have to look at me.](*,)


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

He's being submissive


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Why won't my dog look at me when I scratch his chest?
> 
> He will look everywhere but directly at me. When I move so I can look him in the eyes he will change his head location so he doesn't have to look at me.](*,)


He's just enjoying it - scratching a dog's chest awakes certain feelings in it, none of which include you :grin:


----------



## David Baker (Aug 31, 2013)

Matt Vandart said:


> He's being submissive


This. My dog does the same. He's always very submissive to me. Wish my wife was the same.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

David Baker said:


> Wish my wife was the same.


do you scratch her chest?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

YES LEE..you ARE that ugly


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Sarah Platts said:


> do you scratch her chest?


I will have to try doing that with the old lady so I can get down to Whiskey Row more often.:roll:


----------



## David Baker (Aug 31, 2013)

Sarah Platts said:


> do you scratch her chest?



i think she likes behind her ears a little better, but i'll try her chest next time.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I think scratching her back might get more points than scratching her chest LOL


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

On the off chance that the title wasn't a rhetorical question ?

Capture and mark the behavior of looking at your face and then scratch his chest as a reward. How many thousands of tax dollars were spent getting your voice back and now all I ask is for you to tell your dog YES when he's looking at your face and then reward him with a scratch.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

When I scratch one of my dogs on the ass above the tail I don't think he could see me if I stood right in front of him. His eyes glaze over like he's in a trance.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> When I scratch one of my dogs on the ass above the tail I don't think he could see me if I stood right in front of him. His eyes glaze over like he's in a trance.


head straight up in the air??? LOL

try that one LEE, on the dog and the wife


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> On the off chance that the title wasn't a rhetorical question ?
> 
> Capture and mark the behavior of looking at your face and then scratch his chest as a reward. How many thousands of tax dollars were spent getting your voice back and now all I ask is for you to tell your dog YES when he's looking at your face and then reward him with a scratch.


It's true! All you guys helped fund this ordeal I've been through.

Thanks a lot dudes!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> head straight up in the air??? LOL
> 
> try that one LEE, on the dog and the wife


I need help locating the old lady's tail!


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

David Baker said:


> i think she likes behind her ears a little better, but i'll try her chest next time.


Won't work, only males like their chests being stroked / scratched. It has something to do with the "Deckakt".


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Ya ...........


----------



## chandan singh (Jun 17, 2013)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Why won't my dog look at me when I scratch his chest?
> 
> He will look everywhere but directly at me. When I move so I can look him in the eyes he will change his head location so he doesn't have to look at me.](*,)


He is playing with you, whenever you scratch dogs chest he is in mood of playing with you. your dog is too naughty. Bro you have a awesome pet, he understand your feeling and intensely he want to irritates you. it is the normal behavior of the dog.\\/


----------

